# Please tell me this is a phase (humping, chewing, etc)



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Everything was going just swell. I was out of the potty training hellride and we had a relatively calm, wonderfully loving puppy. Then something happened. Some sort of switch flipped in his head about two weeks ago. He's 7 1/2 months old now. Reliability on the pee pad has turned into consistent peeing just off the pad (few inches). The ignoring of paper products is now coming home to find an entire roll of toilet paper unraveled in our living room. Perfectly intact furniture legs are now..._not _intact. Quiet staring out of our patio door window has turned into barking at everything passing by. Once a puppy that seemingly didn't know how to use his teeth is now mouthing everything within range of his new teeth, even our hands (not biting). To top it all of, a puppy that was wary of strangers is now humping every female human he meets.

All signs point to him reaching adolescence, testing his limits, and being rebellious.

Can somebody please tell me this is just a phase?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is just a phase.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going through all that with McGee and his sharp little puppy teeth. So, you're telling me I'll have a short window of peace before it starts again? LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think they will love paper products forever specially toilet paper... so don't forget to close the bathroom door !!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie did a little of the humping and barking out the window. The humping has stopped and she still barks at dogs outside, but not incessantly like she was. Luckily, Lizzie has only chewed toys-I am a shopper so she has many. My cat destroys toilet paper when he is bored. I guess when you are gone confine him to a safe area.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep adolescence, http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/it’s-all-about-adolescence


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the teenage years of Havanese ownership...ound:

It DOES get better.

Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep, Sophie's a teenager too. She barks at everything and humps the cat continuously. She's 8 months old, but I must say she's getting a little better as I am trying to teach her this does not make me happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Yep, Sophie's a teenager too. She barks at everything and humps the cat continuously. She's 8 months old, but I must say she's getting a little better as I am trying to teach her this does not make me happy.


Oh, man! OUR cat would teach her to stop THAT in a hurry! Kodi isn't even allowed to sniff her butt without getting slapped in the face!ound:


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Yep, Sophie's a teenager too. She barks at everything and humps the cat continuously. She's 8 months old, but I must say she's getting a little better as I am trying to teach her this does not make me happy.


Video PLEASE!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do your dogs bark at you to play with them? Is that bad behavior?


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Chester barks at us to play too..usually when he's really excited.

My concern is the mouthing. Seems like everything that passes by his mouth he mouths at. And when we do things he doesn't like (brushing, wiping his tush), he'll mouth our hands. He puts no force on it though...I've tested by just leaving my hand in there and he barely makes contact with his teeth, but I'm not sure if this is something I should continue stopping him from doing it.

So my question is....no mouthing at all? Zero? Zilch?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

toto3d said:


> Chester barks at us to play too..usually when he's really excited.
> 
> My concern is the mouthing. Seems like everything that passes by his mouth he mouths at. And when we do things he doesn't like (brushing, wiping his tush), he'll mouth our hands. He puts no force on it though...I've tested by just leaving my hand in there and he barely makes contact with his teeth, but I'm not sure if this is something I should continue stopping him from doing it.
> 
> So my question is....no mouthing at all? Zero? Zilch?


I would follow these instructions on how to reduce mouthing .Bite inhibition is the single most important lesson a dog must learn. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/teaching-bite-inhibition You're lucky he's biting. Makes it easier to train not to. LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is Chester neutered?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Do your dogs bark at you to play with them? Is that bad behavior?


Kodi doesn't bark in play, either at us or with other dogs. he has two kinds of barking. Demand barking, which I try to curb, but don't want to COMPLETELY stamp out, because I do want him to be able to tell me when he really needs something, and "some one's at the door" barking, which is much deeper... he sounds like a very big dog!

He makes growly noises when he's playing with us, especially when he's playing tug, but it's not the same as his "real" growl, which I've only heard a couple of times in his life. The play growl he does with his toys sometimes, even if no one is playing with him. And I know there is nothing behind it, because even if he does it while playing tug, he'll drop the toy the minute you ask him to. If you hand it back and say, "Tug!" he'll start right back up with the growly business until you say, "Drop it!" again.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, Chester got neutered about a month ago.

Thanks for the tips, guys. I"ll read through it and continue with bite inhibition training.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

HOW LONG DO THE TEENAGE YEARS LAST? When I get on the phone, computer, etc. Javy gets into trouble. We can't keep toilet paper down and he loves to shred magazines and plants.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For Kodi, the worst was over at about one year. No, at almost two, I think he's ALMOST an adult dog.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We have never had any real teenage trouble with either of our two,but just recently,Dizzie who turned two a couple of months ago has become more vocal,and barks at things more frequently, he has become protective and confident,as if he is looking after us and his little sister.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

The humping, oh my.... Coach has his Monkey (sorry, too funny that it is) that he goes to town on all the time. He's 4 months and doesn't do it to people but jeez, get a grip dude


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Yep, Sophie's a teenager too. She barks at everything and *humps the cat continuously*. She's 8 months old, but I must say she's getting a little better as I am trying to teach her this does not make me happy.


Yes, but does it make the cat happy? ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the article, Dave, we need it! McGee gets so wild and excited that I have little marks all over my hands and arms! I am definitely working on this.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie and I are at the beach without the cat, but when I get home I will do a video. Poor Pepper has no claws, so although he bats at her, she thinks he's playing.We really can't figure out why Pepper seems to ask for the attention, but when Sophie gets on him he just meows for me to get her off.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

One of our cats comes in every morning meowing at the top of his voice waking the dogs up, he is not happy until one of them, preferably Nellie,is up and humping him!The cat[Cuffufle]kind of quivers his tail in the air,but then he meows and tries to get Nellie off,they all have an amazing relationship.I can't post videos because I still haven't got around to getting the correct lead I need to put them on my laptop.


----------

